# be honest- how much weed do you smoke in a Year??



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 22, 2008)

I was just crunching some numbers and I realized something! 

I :joint4: smoke a lot of weed!:holysheep: 

I average about 20 grams a week, and thats if its good stuff that I grew.:farm: 

So. 20 X 52 = 1,040 grams a year! thats  37 ozs +

OMG!!! Keep doing the math, Im 43 and I have been smoking on and off since I was 13!

I've gotta know!!! How much do You guys smoke???

I do love me dope! the smells, the flavors and the oh so sweet Highs!:smoke1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2008)

LMAO I am almost embarrassed to say.  

It has increased to about 2 ounces a year and I smoke approx 4 days a week give or take.  The days I smoke, I do so several times.  I was a 3 hit wonder, now its closer to about 6.....

  I am glad too.....my stash will last me years and years.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 22, 2008)

i smoke about a lb a year by myself.usually a quarter a week or less.unless i share with friends,and thats rare.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hahaha.  I always thought about this.  Let's see...

smoke 21 grams a week.  21g x 52weeks = 1092g per yer.
1092g = 39 OZs = approx. 2.4 Lbs a year!  Whoa...

(But I share with my roommates from time to time as well, as they do with me)


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey , Mom, does the bud lose it's kick after a few years of storage?

Thats something I will never ever have to worry about! LOL


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 22, 2008)

Disco we smoke about the same amount, I don't feel quite so bad now.

Not like i did any ways! ha!

I'm not kidding when I say that I fell in love with MJ when I first smoked some when I was 13. it was amazing!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 22, 2008)

I am guessing that I go through about 3/4 of an oz to 1 oz a week.  However, I really do share a lot.  I live in a very small close-knit community where an incredible percentage of people smoke.  Everyone shares, but some of us have the capability to share more.  I am one of those people.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 22, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> Hey , Mom, does the bud lose it's kick after a few years of storage?
> 
> Thats something I will never ever have to worry about! LOL



*Au contrare, the longer cure (as long as you stay away from mold) makes the smoke have less chlorophyll and unwanted salt enzymes and nutrient salts and bad tastes. Leaving you with a way more smoother smoke. Plus, the added cure makes the thc slightly more psychoactive to get you more BLAZED!

Oh, and as for me, I smoke about a gram to an eighth a day. Normally closer to the eigth side. So thats like 3 grams a day average. 21g a week. 

Unless I'm runnin low. Then its like 1 oz. per 3 months. I try to not smoke every day then.

P.s. Hemp Goddess, you seem a lot like me thats what my plan is. I'm the house people come to, I have my bong collection I smoke everyone up, we just all get happy and all get high. It really is a good time.*


----------



## pothead4life (Oct 22, 2008)

minimum i mean minimum 3 blunts a day 
so minimum 3 lbs a year if not more
sometimes i smoke a oz in 2-3 days
but i smoke anything mids, exotic i don't care as long as i m high 
if i don't smoke i get sweat dreams wake up all sweaty


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 22, 2008)

3-5 joints a day.....every day


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 22, 2008)

By my calculations approximately 91 grams in a year. I have no clue as to how much that actually is. Isn't an ounce 28 grams? If so than that would equal 3.25 ounces.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 22, 2008)

pothead4life said:
			
		

> minimum i mean minimum 3 blunts a day
> so minimum 3 lbs a year if not more
> sometimes i smoke a oz in 2-3 days
> but i smoke anything mids, exotic i don't care as long as i m high
> if i don't smoke i get sweat dreams wake up all sweaty



Seriously, I have never heard of that before actually.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> Disco we smoke about the same amount, I don't feel quite so bad now.
> 
> Not like i did any ways! ha!
> 
> I'm not kidding when I say that I fell in love with MJ when I first smoked some when I was 13. it was amazing!



I was a little worried myself!  haha.  I smoked for my first time when I was 16, got my hands on what I was told was White Widow. 5 years later, still toking.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 22, 2008)

*Same here Godspeed, seems like he's smokin' CRACK! 

Nice new avatar BTW! Happy holidays but aren't you a little early? Halloween hasn't happened yet!*


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 22, 2008)

or thanksgiving.......lol


----------



## Colorado Lady (Oct 22, 2008)

Well now....My sweetie and I are retired and do an ounce a week for 42 years now.  It still tastes sweet


----------



## pothead4life (Oct 22, 2008)

I only smoke buds but i smoke everyday i mean everyday if i don't smoke i get Moody lol i never tried crack in my life and never would


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 22, 2008)

Why are you making me think about this! 

My friends and I have this convo every now and then, they all laugh at me because I burn, ALOT. I'm bad. I won't get a Hotel room unless it has a balcony so I can burn.  If I don't burn by 10am, I become a smartass mean old bastid.

I would have to say, on average, 5 grams a day. Sometimes more, but not usually less. I too, have a select few friends that I burn with on the reg.
But in the evening, I put it on. At least a few joints while chillin' watchin tv. 
You would laugh at my desk. I probably have a half ounce in my keyboard.


So, lets do the math.

Average 5 grams a day.

150g a month, or about 5 zips.

1825g a year, or a little over 4 lb's.

This is why I grow my friends.


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't even want to think about that because i will start to think I have a problem.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 22, 2008)

math hurts my brain.
roughly 3 grams a day Spring to Fall
Winter im laid off an always got me a doobie.
I thought this was alot until reading you stoners posts.....an im not a drinker, straight smoker


----------



## Dexter (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm probably on an oz a month give or take.

After curing for several months. Anything I don't plan to smoke straight away, goes in the chest freezer. 

Dexter

Curious anyone else keep buds in freezer?


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 22, 2008)

You guys are so sweet! 

your honesty is appreciated here... 

I would never think that myself nor anyone of you have a "problem" 

only You knows whats best for YOU! As only I know whats best for me!

and I know I like to get high when I wake, it's the best high of the day!

Hey, I think it's time to have a smoke, care to join me?:48:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 22, 2008)

*never really weighed it out, but if I smoke about 5grams daily, that equals 1825 grams per year, adding in the odd party and I easily consume 2 kilos each year :aok: *


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 22, 2008)

no freezer buds for me. 

I do know people who do that, my instinct and Preference has always been to store in jars and dark.

there is not right or wrong, just different.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 22, 2008)

lol were all sittin here getting blazed


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 22, 2008)

> canibanol cannonball	lol were all sittin here getting blazed






YES WE ARE!   LOL:smoke1: :48: :ccc: :joint4: :bong2: :rofl: :bongin: :rofl:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 22, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Same here Godspeed, seems like he's smokin' CRACK!
> 
> Nice new avatar BTW! Happy holidays but aren't you a little early? Halloween hasn't happened yet!*



My wife said the same thing.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 22, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> and I know I like to get high when I wake, it's the best high of the day!
> 
> Hey, I think it's time to have a smoke, care to join me?:48:



Copy that, locked on target and ready to engage


----------



## GeezerBudd (Oct 22, 2008)

An oz would last me about a year. I share some too. 

Gb


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 22, 2008)

:stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2008)

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> An oz would last me about a year. I share some too.
> 
> Gb


I swear, I wanna marry GB.  But I am already married....darn.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 22, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I swear, I wanna marry GB.  But I am already married....darn.



I'm single and ready to mingle:hubba:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 22, 2008)

Pulling up a chair, this is getting good  Need another toke first


----------



## Mutt (Oct 22, 2008)

on average i smoke about 1/2-1 ounce a month. Homegrown of course 
street crap could easily do an O a week. 
my stuff is better 
:48:


----------



## lyfr (Oct 22, 2008)

Ya know, since my first harvest i have never even thought about it. i'd guess about 4 grams a day since i retired...so thats what...about 52 ounces a year i think.  When i was workin and not growin it was about a quarter a week...so 13 oz a year back then.  when i retired i just started wakin up and smokin weed all day, and i can't afford that...heck took me 3 crops with a 400 before i could even keep up with my smokin growin the stuff


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 22, 2008)

> Mutt	on average i smoke about 1/2-1 ounce a month. Homegrown of course
> street crap could easily do an O a week.
> my stuff is better



:yeahthat: 
I know I would smoke way more of the commercial crap! 
I love my own grown MJ, it's awesome! and I know your is just as good!
We all Rock!:clap: :smoke1: 




> lyfr	Ya know, since my first harvest i have never even thought about it. i'd guess about 4 grams a day since i retired...so thats what...about 52 ounces a year i think. When i was workin and not growin it was about a quarter a week...so 13 oz a year back then. when i retired i just started wakin up and smokin weed all day, and i can't afford that...heck took me 3 crops with a 400 before i could even keep up with my smokin growin the stuff


I totally know what you mean! hubby just retired and he is home more so we go thru more smoke! he enjoys as much as I do, so it really about an OZ a week for us, plus I have family "drop ins" at least 2-3 times a week.

so I grow and grow and GROW!:farm: :48: :yay: :aok:


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 22, 2008)

*It depends, because I just ordered this strain bred by Subcool called Pandora's box. I'm kind of scared to grow and smoke it.

Here is how Subcool describes it:
"Pandoras Box

Many years ago the most powerful magic recipe was locked away to protect humanity from the devastating power, locked inside a combination of genetics that only a team of Uber-stoners would have the power to harness. This strain is very stable and we are very excited about the yields we have seen. The first plants I saw grown in a hydro hut grown by a newbie grower were literally sagging with huge glass like buds and the buzz is up, speedy, very **** eating grin and smiling like a Cheshire cat like high. It&#8217;s a bit smoother than JTR and has a different feel in the head less haze influence. I can&#8217;t tell where the ceiling is as every bowl I smoke I seem to get a bit higher until the point my vision blurs. Not for light weights. I can&#8217;t stop grinning when I smoke this weed."

Whats even better is the description of the high:
Zooming, Happy, Grinning, anti depressant BIGTIME!*


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 22, 2008)

:yeahthat: :giggle: :giggle: :stoned: 




> Whats even better is the description of the high:
> Zooming, Happy, Grinning, anti depressant BIGTIME!




THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 22, 2008)

*I KNOW! I was like dude! Either that or Vortex, the one that's described as:

heart racing, energizing, confusing, stoned, ripped, curled under, stupidity*


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 22, 2008)

Okay judging by the answers here I think I might have a small weed problem..... 

I buy 1 OZ every 2 weeks. Pay 500 - 550 an OZ


----------



## big smoke (Oct 22, 2008)

about 2 blount a day scared 2 think about it


----------



## gmo (Oct 22, 2008)

In a year I smoke 4.5-6oz, that is with a lot of sharing.  Not even close to as much as some of you, but I stay high morning to night :hubba:


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Oct 22, 2008)

At one point I was doing an ounce in a day or two. Yikes.  But at that time I was getting most of my pay in tips and had practically no bills, so it wasn't really a problem.  It was street quality weed, so it's not like I was s,okin whitewidow or anything...

Now adays I am on a budget so I buy a nickelbag or so a week, unless a friend brings some over.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Okay judging by the answers here I think I might have a small weed problem.....
> 
> I buy 1 OZ every 2 weeks. Pay 500 - 550 an OZ


*
Yikes  you need to start growing more...*


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 23, 2008)

Not enough, last year (07/08)

More than enough, for this year (08/09).......................


----------



## The Effen Gee (Oct 23, 2008)

Me and my wife calculated our last years cannabis intake: 6 pounds total.

This includes:

Hash 
Edibles
Tincture
Oil
Other


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 23, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *It depends, because I just ordered this strain bred by Subcool called Pandora's box. I'm kind of scared to grow and smoke it.
> 
> Here is how Subcool describes it:
> "Pandoras Box
> ...



I was going to order Vortex from TGA but after reading this description I am going to order Pandora's box. I am thinking a good christmas present to myself will be some of these seeds and either Agent Orange (TGA) or Sugar Berry (Joey Weed.) You will see pics of me sitting on the couch with a seatbelt on and aviator goggles strapped to my face!!! "Let's goooooooooooooooooooo"


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 23, 2008)

10 - 12 oz. a year. really about half that considering what i give to family and friends


----------



## andy52 (Oct 23, 2008)

i quit smoking when my son was born many yrs ago and then i had a brush with the man.since my son is older and i am free from incarceration and paper,i find that i di smoke more.now that i am growing i surely smoke everyday.i just refused to buy the junk that was being sold in my area,especially for the price and grade of it.i do love my own smoke.hell i love growing it as much if not more than smoking it.


----------



## tom thumb (Oct 23, 2008)

oz/week like clock


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Oct 23, 2008)

It depends on the quality. If I could garner a good supply of premo buds 100% of the time, i could survive on 1 gram per day or less, making a total of 350 grams a year. Yearly cost - $4300 or less retail. 

Right now however, I'm running through much more because of the brickness. I think if I had to use this stuff from now on out the rest of the year, i'd be looking at 600-1000grams per year. Costing $3200 - $5300

I could probably grow my supply for around $100 in nutrients + $60-100 CO2 cost + $120 light cost per year. I don't currently have CO2 so there would be that increase in cost, plus equipment.


----------



## st00ner (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a VERY LOW TOLERANCE to anything naturally....

I go through an eight every week so about 6.5 ounces a year.

I do vaporize my weed first and then smoke it after, so I guess you could count that as double the smokage idk


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 23, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Me and my wife calculated our last years cannabis intake: 6 pounds total.
> 
> This includes:
> 
> ...


 

My kinda guy!


----------



## umbra (Oct 23, 2008)

ok so it would be 10 to 12 oz year


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 23, 2008)

Between a half an ounce, and an ounce per week, depending on the week.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 23, 2008)

With the rhyming slogan of Mars - "A Mars a day helps you work, rest and play"

1gm a day helps me work rest and play.


----------



## King Bud (Oct 23, 2008)

My first grow, weighing in at 4 oz, lasted about 6 months.. many many days in those I was high from wake to sleep (shame I can hardly remember them).

That isn't how* I *want to live.. I wasn't productive/social enough.

Now, I only smoke (bought garbage commercial) with friends.. maybe a gram or two a month at most.

Oh how I miss my homegrown.


----------



## lordhighlama (Oct 23, 2008)

For me I had to break my smokage into week and weekend.

Week smokage I usually smoke a bowl before work and two or three after work.  This averages out to about 1.5 grams a day.

Week total...  7.5g

Weeked smokage usually comes in at a higher total.  I share more and have more time during the day to consume.

Weekend total...  5.5g

Yearly total...  624g or 22oz


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 23, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Me and my wife calculated our last years cannabis intake: 6 pounds total.
> 
> This includes:
> 
> ...


 

Teach me.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 23, 2008)

When I was a commercial grower I could smoke a good qtr-half a day but now, 10 yrs later {now alot more chillaxed} I probably smoke a bowl or 2 by myself/day. When I'm out of my personal I buy an oz'er every month. 1 ounce cost $300.00 round these here parts, so lets see...{the sound of 7greeneyes rusty brain cogs comin' to life} 12 x 300 = $3,600 USD. And all these calculations don't make me think I have a problem, I just think I don't have enough!


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I was going to order Vortex from TGA but after reading this description I am going to order Pandora's box. I am thinking a good christmas present to myself will be some of these seeds and either Agent Orange (TGA) or Sugar Berry (Joey Weed.) You will see pics of me sitting on the couch with a seatbelt on and aviator goggles strapped to my face!!! "Let's goooooooooooooooooooo"



*LOL We switched! Now I'm getting Vortex and Qleaner!*


----------



## lyfr (Oct 23, 2008)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> And all these calculations don't make me think I have a problem, I just think I don't have enough!


:rofl: :rofl: here ya go:48:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 23, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *LOL We switched! Now I'm getting Vortex and Qleaner!*


 
This wil be very interesting 

I am still going to install a seatbelt for my couch and pick up a pair of aviation goggles. I believe it may be my first trip to the moon


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 23, 2008)

*We smoke about an ounce a week. :hubba: *


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*Yea, your going to need it if your buzzing and ZOOMING and grinning all day!

I recommend picking up one of those nice straight jackets while your at it *


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 23, 2008)

more than 1 oz a week every first week or end of week AVG...

1 to 4 oz a month avg...

 we do smoke everyday..    this Jan.. hopefully harvest more often than before


----------



## jb247 (Oct 23, 2008)

Around my house we use about 4 grams a day, great for healin' what ails us. When we were smoking recreationally we only smoked about an ounce a month, but as we age, our bodies feel the wear and tear of daily life a bit more, thus we use more of our medicine...

Peace...j.b.

p.s. between the two of us (and occasional friends) we have gone thru nearly 30lbs. in the past 40 years...wow...


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 23, 2008)

It's good to know we are all so Normal!:joint4: 

get it?  

oh heck I'm just going to smoke me some more!:smoke1: :48: :bong2:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 23, 2008)

Tell me about it. I actually really appreciate threads like this, because I never knew (as a provider vs. consumer) what qty of smoke growers toke. Love it, guys! Keep up the good thread starters. Much P&L to all my homegrowers out there in the Ether.


----------



## Dexter (Oct 23, 2008)

Dexter said:
			
		

> I'm probably on an oz a month give or take.
> 
> After curing for several months. Anything I don't plan to smoke straight away, goes in the chest freezer.
> 
> ...



+ I drink atleast a six pack of stubbies each night throughout the week and 1/4 of a bottle of Glenlivet on weekends.

Curious, Those that smoke an oz a week..is that in joints?

Bongs here:bong1:


----------



## JBonez (Oct 23, 2008)

ounce a year +/-

i know i know, after my first grow ill have some good smoke, and it will be free.

Then im sure it will be hard not to smoke more, lol.


----------



## rami (Oct 24, 2008)

i would estimate that to be about 3 pounds a year.

but thats before i quit for a while...i quit for likee 3 months cuz i realized i was really abusing it...i look at marijuana as a good thing..but i belive to much of a good thing can be really bad.

so i had to quit so i can save money, which i really did the 3 months that i quit. and so i can get high again...u can tolerate to MJ very easily..but that 3 months i quit really helped wit that...now i smoke a bowl or two a day and im good for the whole day.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Oct 24, 2008)

I'd guess around 13-14 ounces a year...

But that number is bound to go up now that I no longer have to rely on others for my bud!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 24, 2008)

Can you see how much money is being taken off the streets?

I only smoke 1gm a day but that has removed £1,800 (Approx $2850) from the street, the total cost for me growing my personal consumption is roughly £65 ($102) but that said, I use the sun and not electricity, the point is that my money stays in my pocket


----------



## kaotik (Oct 24, 2008)

wow, i gotta say i always thought i smoked a bit too much, but after reading some replies, i'm quite happy to be about the norm. (an oz a week? wow, really?)
i'm about a quarter a week (sometimes more, sometimes less)
i don't really drink (unless i'm completely dry and need a buzz) only smoke. and i never smoke in the morning anymore.. find that to be a total write off of the day when you wake and bake.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 24, 2008)

See all is well, it always has been. Pppuuffff


----------



## The Effen Gee (Oct 24, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> Teach me.



Self taught my friend. The quest for the "Perfect Stone" will be neverending. 

The trail is riddled with joint, blunt and spliff roaches, Broken pieces, Panic moments, too many hours sitting Idly, Back breaking labor and insane paranoia and LEO induced panic.

While completely assaulting my lungs (joints, tobacco) and liver (excess MJ use)...It's been great...But I HAVE to cut back.

I have almost reached the pinnacle and am looking forward to the downslope...Take that as you will.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Oct 24, 2008)

I smoke about an half ounce a week.. sometimes more sometimes less depending on how good it is .. with me and the wife we go through an ounce a week. 

i don't know. i am too stoned to do any math on it.


----------



## King Bud (Oct 25, 2008)

> Can you see how much money is being taken off the streets?



Among other things..:ignore: :watchplant: :evil: 

eace:


----------

